# Online Scheduling Software?



## cfrazao (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello all,

Can anyone recommend an easy to use, web based scheduling software that you've used?

We run between 4-5 crews at any given time. Projects can last 4 weeks or 1-2 days. I'm envisioning something in calendar format that showed all crews at once and which project they were on...perhaps each crew was a different color.

Our schedule literally changes daily due to the nature of our business and I'd like something that can be changed in real time and where all of our employees could see those changes instantaneously.

Any recommendations?


----------



## T-Hussy (Mar 8, 2012)

Smartsheet is amazing for project scheduling, I don't know how it works for managing manpower but you might ask them.


----------



## GarageDoorNC (Nov 14, 2015)

It's pretty simple to setup Google Calendars by project or crew or crew member. All online and smartphone friendly. Best part is its FREE.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I would second Google calendar easy for all your crews to access from their phones or the Web.


----------



## 2ndK (Feb 22, 2015)

Agreed - google calendar is terrific. Each electrician (or crew) is colour coded. Being able to go back and search when we were at a job last has proved invaluable!


----------



## GarageDoorNC (Nov 14, 2015)

Forgot to mention that you can share calendars with whomever you wish. So the owner/manager can see everyones calendar, but you can set it up so a team can just see their calendar.


----------



## kiwiinnorway (Apr 23, 2014)

We have been using Hubplanner.com (not affiliated) for a while now. Not the best, but not the worst either. Worth checking out at least.

Not really thought about Google calendar, but it definitely has the best price tag when comparing to other products. I would have thought that it would perhaps look a little cluttered. If you can get past that then it would be worth a try too.


----------



## WebCon (Dec 11, 2015)

*My scheduling software*

Google Calendar for internal crew coordination and Youcanbookme for client meetings.


----------



## GarageDoorNC (Nov 14, 2015)

YouCanBook.me is great. Use it all the time.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I might look at this for service work, you want to book me for 3 hours fine you know the hourly rate and can get a fixed cost right away.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 10, 2016)

Google Calendar


----------



## MarkR (Jan 10, 2016)

Also I can add that if you plan to buy Google Apps for Work for your company (Google Calendar included) there you can get discount from here for example.


----------

